# Large Drop Point Skinner



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2015)

10.75 Overall length. 5.25 Blade. ATS-34 Steel with a satin finish. Stainless steel bolsters. Red Mallee root burl scales from @Molokai. This is a large knife. The stainless steel bolsters add some heft but help to center the balance point nicely. This knife will appear in the 2015 Spring Auction. C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2015)

WOW! Home run, Scott!


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow!! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 22, 2015)

I hope I can make this knife appear on the shelf next to my Molokai knife and docs pitcher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 22, 2015)

Pretty Scott! Nice design. One of these days I will try doing bolsters.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

Pretty knife Scott ! It will be a grand addition to the auction .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 23, 2015)

Way cool ! I like the finish on the steel and on the handle. Everything looks nice and its time to start selling them. Did you make a leather sheath or plan to? Kydex maybe?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice work Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2015)

Whats the burl slab its posing on ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2015)

Sweet! That'll be an interesting auction to win... Err... Watch.

Since the burl slab was not specifically excluded, I just know it will be included in the auction as part of the winning package... Let's all thank Scott for his incredible generosity!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 23, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Whats the burl slab its posing on ?


That is a piece of Black Nargusta I got from @woodintyuuu. I got for knife scales but until it dries it makes a pretty danged good background.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 23, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Way cool ! I like the finish on the steel and on the handle. Everything looks nice and its time to start selling them. Did you make a leather sheath or plan to? Kydex maybe?


Haven't yet but I will make a leather sheath. I'm just not into the Kydex.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 23, 2015)

Scott, Anyone would be proud to own that one. The bolsters are a nice touch that adds to the finished knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

